# Tri County Bass Club Ladue results



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone know the results?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

1st was 9lbs and change with big at 5.41 2nd was just under 6lbs 3rd was just over 5lbs and 4th was just under 5


----------



## Andy Hill (Jun 4, 2017)

I was wondering how I get in touch with someone about joining the club?


----------

